# Chevrolet Infotainment 3



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Subscribed! I too would like to know. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Yes,all Floridians want to know,especially those of us with MY 18s and 8" screens.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Probably not. GM has gone through like 4 infotainment systems in the past 10 years. All incompatible with each other.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Maybe on the 8's. I don't see it happening for the rest of us with 7's. I don't think there's a capability for updates.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Doubt it, even Ford vehicles (that are much more upgradeable and easily configurable) require at least $1000 in parts and software to upgrade their sync systems, and I've NEVER seen gm push infotainment upgrades other than the occasional firmware patch.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

@Tomko, what sayeth you?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> @*Tomko*, what sayeth you?


Truthfully, I don’t see any hope for a pathway to hardware upgrade from GM. That doesn’t mean that some MacGyver out there can’t figure it out. But it will likely be cheaper to simply order a new vehicle. 

One thing I do find interesting is that the new top head unit, RPO OAR, does not include navigation. So if I understand correctly, 2019 Cruze will be the first ever without available factory navigation, i.e. RPO OAT.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Tomko said:


> Truthfully, I don’t see any hope for a pathway to hardware upgrade from GM. That doesn’t mean that some MacGyver out there can’t figure it out. But it will likely be cheaper to simply order a new vehicle.
> 
> One thing I do find interesting is that the new top head unit, RPO OAR, does not include navigation. So if I understand correctly, 2019 Cruze will be the first ever without available factory navigation, i.e. RPO OAT.


Or GM is narrowing it's models down. Nav for everyone!

But not cruise control. Because we hate you. Give us more money.


----------



## Neverender (Jan 1, 2018)

I would figure as much it would likely not be compatible. Now it begs the question of if the new units can be fit into the current 2016.5/17/18 cars. I guess that would depend on the mounting frames and such.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Snipesy said:


> Or GM is narrowing it's models down. Nav for everyone!
> 
> But not cruise control. Because we hate you. Give us more money.


My guess is that GM will no longer be marketing Cruze to people without smartphones. 

A fair number of old people bought Gen1 Cruzen. I’m guessing not so much with Gen2.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Tomko said:


> My guess is that GM will no longer be marketing Cruze to people without smartphones.
> 
> A fair number of old people bought Gen1 Cruzen. I’m guessing not so much with Gen2.


I mean...a lot of old people that I know all have smartphones, so...


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

MP81 said:


> I mean...a lot of old people that I know all have smartphones, so...


And proceed to hit their phone like they are mashing potatoes just to spell out a few words.

Meanwhile I'm just gliding my thumb across the screen. This entire post actually.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Surprisingly, they actually do pretty well.

I hate posting on forums on a phone. Basically never do it.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

MP81 said:


> I mean...a lot of old people that I know all have smartphones, so...


I’m guessing that the definition of old people is relative. So for me it would be someone 20 years older than me - so in their mid-70s. 

Your definition may vary.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Tomko said:


> My guess is that GM will no longer be marketing Cruze to people without smartphones.
> 
> A fair number of old people bought Gen1 Cruzen. I’m guessing not so much with Gen2.


I must be an exception. I'm 67 and used Apple CarPlay navigation on my 1050 mile drive home from the dealer 7 weeks ago. Hopefully Apple will offer a flip phone later this month for old folks like me!


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Snipesy said:


> And proceed to hit their phone like they are mashing potatoes just to spell out a few words.
> 
> Meanwhile I'm just gliding my thumb across the screen. This entire post actually.


You're awesome! Can we be friends?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Tomko said:


> I’m guessing that the definition of old people is relative. So for me it would be someone 20 years older than me - so in their mid-70s.
> 
> Your definition may vary.


I base it more on the mind. There are old people with the mind of a 19 year old. Always open to new information. Even if they are '80'.

And then you have people who have done the same thing day after day for 30 years. People who struggle for days on something as simple as a push button start. Arguably this leads to dementia although yeah that's not really researched well.

Most people on this forum I would place somewhere in between to younger category else they probably wouldn't be here at all.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Tomko said:


> My guess is that GM will no longer be marketing Cruze to people without smartphones.
> 
> A fair number of old people bought Gen1 Cruzen. I’m guessing not so much with Gen2.


My Cruzen is currently on loan to a 71 yo family friend. He loves all of the technology stuff so much he's tried to convince his wife to buy one and give her the 2014 Accord.

While I didn't want to pay for the built-in navigation, it's actually proven itself quite useful at times. Verizon has a nonexistent cell signal in the middle of nowhere, which makes that pretty plastic and glass brick in your hand...as useful as a real brick in your hand.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Looks like the 2019 Cruze screen is now only 7" and no longer the larger 8". Odd.
*
7" 2019+



















8" my 2018 Diesel hatch w/custom trim (I hate piano black)
*


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Wow, you're totally right. No real leather for 2019, no manual trans (not a huge impact to the gas car, but I imagine it was a larger take-rate for the diesels), and no 8" screen? "Here is our updated Cruze, it has less features, but costs the same!"

It's likely they're making the vehicle worse, on purpose, so they have a "reason" to kill it - like Ford is definitely doing with the 2019 Fusion and it's absolutely _horrid_ option bundling.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

MP81 said:


> Wow, you're totally right. No real leather for 2019, no manual trans (not a huge impact to the gas car, but I imagine it was a larger take-rate for the diesels), and no 8" screen? "Here is our updated Cruze, it has less features, but costs the same!"
> 
> It's likely they're making the vehicle worse, on purpose, so they have a "reason" to kill it - like Ford is definitely doing with the 2019 Fusion and it's absolutely _horrid_ option bundling.


That and also the color driver information tachometer display seems to be gone as well? None of the press images show the color screen and only the monochromatic unit. GM's decontending reminds me of Volkswagen's sprint with their bean counters when they butchered the MK6 (2011-2018) Jetta for North America.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

quailallstar said:


> That and also the color driver information tachometer display seems to be gone as well? None of the press images show the color screen and only the monochromatic unit. GM's decontending reminds me of Volkswagen's sprint with their bean counters when they butchered the MK6 (2011-2018) Jetta for North America.


Based on the order guide, that is also correct.

Wow, they absolutely trashed the car.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

quailallstar said:


> That and also the color driver information tachometer display seems to be gone as well? None of the press images show the color screen and only the monochromatic unit. GM's decontending reminds me of Volkswagen's sprint with their bean counters when they butchered the MK6 (2011-2018) Jetta for North America.


Ugh. That package alone sets the interior up a notch...I love the color DIC and the older 8" system was a massive improvement over the 7"...and standard to most of the rest of the GM lineup.

Yes, it is exactly like what VW did to the Jetta. The Cruze always felt more like a Golf compared to the rest of the compact segment...it had one of the nicer interiors in the segment.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Ugh. That package alone sets the interior up a notch...I love the color DIC and the older 8" system was a massive improvement over the 7"...and standard to most of the rest of the GM lineup.
> 
> Yes, it is exactly like what VW did to the Jetta. The Cruze always felt more like a Golf compared to the rest of the compact segment...it had one of the nicer interiors in the segment.


Yep - I have the color DIC and the 8" previous-gen (previous to Infotainment 3) in my Volt, and it's wonderful. We've had a couple 2nd gen Cruze LT loaners with the 7" screen (and that My Link system that was before what I have but after what the 1st gen Cruzes got) and the monochromatic DIC screen, and they're fine, but it's not nearly as nice as the color DIC and 8" MyLink.

Just makes me think more and more this is an intentional set-up-to-fail scenario.


----------

